# GPU-Z and DirectX 12



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2015)

Any opinions on  what GPU-Z should show in the DirectX support field on cards that support DX12 ?








a) "12 / SM5.0" ?
b) "12 (12_1)" / SM5.0" ?
c) "12.0 / SM5.0" ?
d) "12_1 / SM5.0" ?

Do we even need the shader model?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2015)

I would say it's up to you but imho more info can't hurt so what about a full dx compatability list maybe drop down list style.
I realise that's not what you are asking but I think given the variety cards out there with various levels of support for each a separate drop down list showing which apis are supported might be nice.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 28, 2015)

Hardware feature level support.  

A dropdown or mouseover or something with additional support sounds like a good idea too, though it would be quite a long dropdown menu...


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2015)

Shader models don't seem to be "advertised" like they once were. It only seemed to be a big deal with DirectX 9 when some games required 4.0 while there were a lot of video cards being used that didn't have it. To me though, the more info the better.


----------



## Law-II (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi

option
c) "12.0 / SM5.0" ?

would be helpful; but not essential

atb

Law-II


----------



## Steevo (Jul 28, 2015)

I vote "C" as well, with the minor supporting revision shown.


Sometimes less is more.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2015)

erocker said:


> Shader models don't seem to be "advertised" like they once were. It only seemed to be a big deal with DirectX 9 when some games required 4.0 while there were a lot of video cards being used that didn't have it. To me though, the more info the better.


Shader model seems to be redundant, each DirectX version is tied to a certain minimum shader model.

ie.
3.0 = DX 9.0c
4.0 = 10.0
4.1 = 10.1
5.0 = 11.0


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 28, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Shader model seems to be redundant, each DirectX version is tied to a certain minimum shader model.
> 
> ie.
> 3.0 = DX 9.0c
> ...


Since we're on the subject,: is D3D used for monitoring?   Regarding out pm convo?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Since we're on the subject,: is D3D used for monitoring?   Regarding out pm convo?


Replying to you in PM because different topic


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2015)

I would just put the DX revision so.

DX12_0  DX12_1 etc. Shader Model is no longer used looks like they are going to use Subsets of DX support.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Shader model seems to be redundant, each DirectX version is tied to a certain minimum shader model.
> 
> ie.
> 3.0 = DX 9.0c
> ...


Idea, could we get OpenGL (Vulkan?) versions to supplement the DX version instead of SM? Since SM and DX version basically mean the same thing, why not put different information? Then it's turning more into a "3D API Support" section.


----------



## NC37 (Jul 29, 2015)

If it supports 12.0 then 12.0, if 12.1 then 12.1. If there has to be an asterisk by it to list all the tidbits that it supports or doesn't support, then simpler to just list what it supports with certainty.

That or list it like:

11.2-12.0/SM5

So you just list it as a range. If people want to find out what exactly that means, they can look that up. The newer cards next year which should be for sure DX12 so you can then list as DX12 alone.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't think the shader model is necessary anymore. With the confusion around DX12 feature levels of the latest GPUs I think more info might be better. You can use Full DX12/Partial DX12 for simplicity or some other way. DX12 will be around a while so making it clear for current and future cards would be an asset for GPU reviewers. Not that W1zzard has to do it for them per se.

Is there a shader model 6 in the pipeline?


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 29, 2015)

What about a) "HW supported Feature levels/ Driver Supported?



Or am I going blind and repeating what someone else said?  lol


Running DXcaps in W10 shows up 11.2 hardware with 11.1 drivers.


----------



## ricoh (Jul 29, 2015)

Just go with the supported DX level of the hardware, so 12.0 or 12.1, no need for SM.

And i also see no need for "OS supported", GPU-Z is about the HW not the SW.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 4, 2015)

Ya, my gpuz is showing DX11 in win10 but I see you're already onto it....

 DX version 12.0 or 12.1 or 12.2 etc should be enough. It would be nice to see tier levels too, if all the features of the DX level are enabled but I'm sure that is a hell of a lot of work, and information might be hard to come by.....or it could get confusing, like a card might support DX12.1 but not support all the tiers or features levels or DX 12.1.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2015)

buggalugs said:


> Ya, my gpuz is showing DX11 in win10 but I see you're already onto it....


dxdiag isn't even reporting DX12 on my 390. I put up a screenshot elsewhere and can't find it and I'm not on my tower right now so I can't put it up. I surmise that even though the driver was WDDM 2.0 ready, it wasn't DX12 ready. I'm not 100% certain on that though, it's just a guess.


----------



## lighteon (Aug 6, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Any opinions on  what GPU-Z should show in the DirectX support field on cards that support DX12 ?
> 
> a) "12 / SM5.0" ?
> b) "12 (12_1)" / SM5.0" ?
> ...








The Fiji have DX12 with Box.


----------



## Scyphe (Sep 12, 2015)

My suggestion:

DirectX-version / DX Feature Level

ex. 12.0 / 11_1

If necessary you could remove the word "Support" in the GUI and add Shader model as a third value OR check which OS is used and if Windows 10 use DX-version and Feature Level and the old format on earlier OS'es.


----------



## Borc (Sep 13, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I would just put the DX revision so.
> 
> DX12_0  DX12_1 etc. Shader Model is no longer used looks like they are going to use Subsets of DX support.




DX12.0/11.3 uses Shader model 5.1: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dn933277(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 13, 2015)

It may use it but you dont see it marketed.

Example games use to market that you need Shader Model 2.0 or 2.1 or 3.0 for various features. Thats no longer the case.


----------



## patrico (Sep 13, 2015)

'C'  seems to make the most sense

Yeah, noise about Shader Model not so prevalent anymore


----------



## Borc (Sep 13, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> It may use it but you dont see it marketed.
> 
> Example games use to market that you need Shader Model 2.0 or 2.1 or 3.0 for various features. Thats no longer the case.




Because you don't need SM5.1 at the moment. And you can be sure that upcoming Dx12 games have a DX11 fallback included. Not to mention that Dx12 can run with older Shader models/feature level.


----------



## Mercennarius (Oct 30, 2015)

Any idea on when we can expect to see this updated for everyone?


----------

